# Who is the Trendiest Golfer?



## BLgolfer (Jun 1, 2011)

Men : Ian Poulter, Ryo Ishikawa, Rickie Fowler? 

Women: Natalie Gulbis, Paula Creamer, Michelle Wie?

I think each will have their own fav! :headbang:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Fowler is way "out there" in comparison to his peers, and any trends they may have. I often wonder in 20 years, after a highly successful pro career, what he might have to say about his younger days on tour. 

I have seen Gulbis with out her make up caked on. I would have to go off the board, and go with Anna Rawson.
ANNA RAWSON sexy pics - Bing Videos


----------



## Cool2212 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ricki  FTW


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

i think R.fowler's outfits are awful. bright oranges all the time. its just an eyesore on the course. im not against a bit of colour and individuality but he takes the piss.


----------



## BLgolfer (Jun 1, 2011)

Its just individual style, the younger golfers will bring in more fans and make golf more popular! No skill? but must have style! :headbang:


----------

